# New member



## Carpe Diem (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, i'm Andrea. Sorry to here about your horses health issues, its so sad when things happen. But they sound like wonderful boys. 

Wow, you have done a lot of different things. Fox Hunting, that must be fun, someithing i would want to try when i get older. Im only 16. I have done Hunters, Jumpers, I learned how to ride Western, and i have done Trails and stuff. So im gettin their. My boy's name is Andy. HE is a Tb x Warmblood, and a great boy. He will go to any jump. 

Well, I hope you enjoy the forum, I am new as well and i am having fun so far. =)


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## PontiMinto (Dec 22, 2008)

im new too


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

welcome ma'am and enjoy the ride.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you, Meredith. Have fun posting. Also, any questions, don't hesitate to ask.


----------

